# Do You Like Cheesecake?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Cheesecake has got to be one of the simplest and most delicious desserts / cakes around.

I love it. Do you?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't stand the texture or taste of creamed cheese ... so, none for me thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Déjà vu! http://www.talkclassical.com/45013-do-you-like-cheese.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not any more .


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Depends on the type of cheesecake... the dessert not so much.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't like any form of cooked cheese. Can have raw cheese but not once it's melted. Made to eat a revolting cheese pie with egg for school dinners which made me ill and that's what caused the dislike! No pizza or lasagne for me!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Cheesecake, like doughnuts, only tempts me if it is chocolate. Therefore, I rarely eat either.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the traditional plain cheesecake. The simple ones, not the ones mixed with fruits.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> I like the traditional plain cheesecake. The simple ones, not the ones mixed with fruits.


Oh yes, definitely not fruits or other stuff. Keep it simple. Keep it pure.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I like cheesecake with lots of toppings--chocolate sauce, whipped cream, strawberries...the works! Contrapuntal cheesecake. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I like cheesecake with lots of toppings--chocolate sauce, whipped cream, strawberries...the works! Contrapuntal cheesecake. :lol:


Mind the teeth's Bettina.
( brush twice a day)


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Strange thing about me, I love New York style cheesecake, but dislike virtually every other way cream cheese is used.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I do, but it's never been my favorite dessert. There are many desserts I'd choose over cheesecake.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> Strange thing about me, I love New York style cheesecake, but dislike virtually every other way cream cheese is used.


Have you tried throwing a big wad of cream cheese into mashed potatoes? Very good.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Florestan said:


> Have you tried throwing a big wad of cream cheese into mashed potatoes? Very good.


Another thing about me............I don't like mashed potatoes.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Cheesecake, like doughnuts, only tempts me if it is chocolate. Therefore, I rarely eat either.


When did chocolate enter into either of these items?  Clearly certain developments have passed me by!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

TurnaboutVox said:


> When did chocolate enter into either of these items?  Clearly certain developments have passed me by!


I don't know. I thought maybe they make chocolate cheesecake, but maybe I was just dreaming.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Yep I've always liked it but not every day.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

ArtMusic, are you going to attempt a Nereffid-style compilation and analysis of all your many and varied food polls? I think the results would be fascinating!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> ArtMusic, are you going to attempt a Nereffid-style compilation and analysis of all your many and *varied* food polls? I think the results would be fascinating!


And the unvaried ones too?

http://www.talkclassical.com/45013-do-you-like-cheese.html


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

It's alright. Not my dessert of choice but most of the time I enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

Two of my most favouritest things in the world are cheese and cake. A fantastic dessert.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

Florestan said:


> I don't know. I thought maybe they make chocolate cheesecake, but maybe I was just dreaming.


I actually have a friend who makes chocolate cheesecake. If you like really rich desserts then it's definitely worth trying.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

jms said:


> Two of my most favouritest things in the world are cheese and cake. A fantastic dessert.


Thanks! That has given me an idea for my next poll: "Do you like cheese"? I think most of us do!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Thanks! That has given me an idea for my next poll: "Do you like cheese"? I think most of us do!


I would describe myself as an artisan cheese fanatic! I'd be up for that poll.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Do they make ketchup cheesecake?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I voted Yes.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Ahem! Cheesecake dessert, not cheesecake photos! The groups desiring these two different cheesecakes will vary considerably.

The desserts will be at ladies tea parties. The photos will be hanging up at the auto repair shop.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> ^ Ahem! Cheesecake dessert, not cheesecake photos! The groups desiring these two different cheesecakes will vary considerably.
> 
> The desserts will be at ladies tea parties. The photos will be hanging up at the auto repair shop.


Used in the 1952 calender :lol:


----------



## Sandra (Mar 5, 2017)

My mum's a big cheesecake fan so i know how to bake them but it certainly isnt my fav dessert.. although the original italian version with ricotta is quite good


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Used in the 1952 calender :lol:


Yeah, the guys at the auto shop never know what day it really is because they have decades old calendars. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Florestan said:


> ^ Ahem! Cheesecake dessert, not cheesecake photos! The groups desiring these two different cheesecakes will vary considerably.
> 
> The desserts will be at ladies tea parties. The photos will be hanging up at the auto repair shop.


You are correct, of course, and have also been nominated for Moderator.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheesecake, yes.

Waterboarding, no.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> You are correct, of course, and have also been nominated for Moderator.


You don't want me to be moderator. Have you seen my "If I were King of the world" thread? It does not exist because it would get closed down very quickly. The TC members might like me less than Trump if I ran that thread.:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Florestan said:


> You don't want me to be moderator. Have you seen my "If I were King of the world" thread? It does not exist because it would get closed down very quickly. The TC members might like me less than Trump if I ran that thread.:lol:


Don't sell yourself short. I'm confident you'll do fine.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Don't sell yourself short. I'm confident you'll do fine.


I'll ban anybody who does not think ketchup should be the National Vegetable.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm sorry, but isn't the thread titled incorrectly?

Shouldn't it have been "How many people (including your mother and dear old grandmother) are you willing - nay, _eager_ - to slay without mercy if they stand between you and cheesecake?"

(damn typos - I know, I know...)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Cheesecake, yes.
> 
> Waterboarding, no.


I thought you were a masochist...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I thought you were a masochist...


You have me confused with Hpowders.

I am the kinder, gentler, normal hpowders.

It's easy to be confused.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Love cheese cake. Mmmmm.


----------

